# Sites/stores which sell quality coarse sponge filters in BC?



## attheworld (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been searching for any coarse sponge filter for a while, but all I find are fine sponge filters which will clog just as easily as filter cartridges. Does anyone know of a store, company, website, etc. which sells good quality, coarse sponge filters and ships within Canada/BC? I am looking for a sponge filter similar to Aquarium Co-Op's sponge filter, but I want to see if I can find a Canadian company. Trying to support locally - and pay less for shipping.

Aquarium Co-Op's sponge filter

Thanks,
- Att.


----------



## 24762 (Feb 17, 2021)

attheworld said:


> I've been searching for any coarse sponge filter for a while, but all I find are fine sponge filters which will clog just as easily as filter cartridges. Does anyone know of a store, company, website, etc. which sells good quality, coarse sponge filters and ships within Canada/BC? I am looking for a sponge filter similar to Aquarium Co-Op's sponge filter, but I want to see if I can find a Canadian company. Trying to support locally - and pay less for shipping.
> 
> Aquarium Co-Op's sponge filter
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Message Mykiss on this site, Patrick. He might be of some help

24/7


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

24762 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Message Mykiss on this site, Patrick. He might be of some help
> 
> 24/7



Thanks!

Yup, have some large sponge filters in stock but the sponges on them are not as coarse.


----------



## attheworld (Mar 10, 2021)

Mykiss said:


> Yup, have some large sponge filters in stock but the sponges on them are not as coarse.


Thanks, I'll send you a PM if I want one. Depending on how fine they are, there might be one taken off your hands - but not for a while. I still need to find a few more things and finish off my 10 gallon before I look for another tank.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Would this work?

Ista Rectangular Bio-Sponge Aquarium Filter (Large)


----------



## attheworld (Mar 10, 2021)

TomC said:


> Would this work?
> 
> Ista Rectangular Bio-Sponge Aquarium Filter (Large)


Not really what I'm looking for. But as aforementioned I'm not going to be purchasing one for a while anyway. It's unlikely I'll find one I want, so when I need a sponge filter I'll just have to suck it up and buy a finer one or pay for shipping. I'll have to clean it every week either way.


----------



## xKen (Aug 2, 2020)

attheworld said:


> Not really what I'm looking for. But as aforementioned I'm not going to be purchasing one for a while anyway. It's unlikely I'll find one I want, so when I need a sponge filter I'll just have to suck it up and buy a finer one or pay for shipping. I'll have to clean it every week either way.


Did you end up finding a local seller for coarse sponge filters? I'm on the same boat...trying to find one that doesn't clog as much / requires less cleaning. Btw, I don't think Aquarium Co-op even ship to Canada lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try looking on Amazon.

Filter Foam Sponges, Aquarium Foam Filter Pad, Aquarium Filter Sponge Foam, Bio Sponge Filter Media Pad, Aquarium Biochemical Cotton Filter, Aquarium Filter Sponge, Aquarium Filter Pads for Fish : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

All I know is it’s definitely worth the difference. Going to aquarium co-op and back in one day is definitely do-able. I try to support local but I couldn’t find anything so I had to ship them up. I use the ATI version. The proper term is reticulated foam it may help your search but I doubt it.


----------



## xKen (Aug 2, 2020)

TomC said:


> Try looking on Amazon.
> 
> Filter Foam Sponges, Aquarium Foam Filter Pad, Aquarium Filter Sponge Foam, Bio Sponge Filter Media Pad, Aquarium Biochemical Cotton Filter, Aquarium Filter Sponge, Aquarium Filter Pads for Fish : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


I've tried Amazon, Aliexpress, eBay, Craigslist... even Etsy lol

Honestly, I'm starting to think Aquarium Co-op is just using a huge intake sponge/pre-filter, like something for a pond pump. Just poke a hole at the bottom and replace the sponge of a regular sponge filter 😆









Tetra Pond Water Garden Pump Cylinder Prefilter Replacement Foam Filter : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

well played that could be a good replacement. if you try it and it works i'd love to hear back.


----------

